

Design Details: Android Lollipop Part 1 - pxlbryn
http://blog.brianlovin.com/design-details-android-lollipop/

======
brianlovin
Author here, thanks for submitting! This post was a lot of fun to write,
having been an iOS users for 7 years now. Hope everyone out there is enjoying
it as well :)

